# The Secret War Against Germania and its Historical Roots (part 4)



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

Read part 3 here

*Churchill and the Hanseatic League 



 





*
Hamburg after Operation Gommorrah​
There is an esoteric reason why Churchill first bombed the former Hanseatic cities in the north (Hamburg, Bremen, Bremerhaven, Kiel, etc.). Virtually no Hanseatic city survived the Second World War. Centuries-old city centers, the hearts of German culture, were completely wiped out in the firestorm of 1943-1945. After the Thirty-Years War the original German culture predominantly lived on in the Protestant North, as the South had already been largely disempowered by the Catholics.

And indeed, the northern German cities suffered most during the Second World War, with Bremerhaven at the top of the list of destroyed cities: 97% of the entire city center was destroyed by fire bombs. Hamburg also succumbed to fire after the bombing, which was characteristically called Operation Gomorrah. This name clearly contains an occult Hebrew reference.

Possibly this secret reason for the destruction of the German North is also connected with the bombing of the northern island of Heligoland (surprisingly two years after the end of the war) and the cession of northeastern areas (Danzig, Königsberg, East Prussia) with connections to the Hanseatic League. The flight and expulsion of Germans between 1944 and 1950 is one of the darkest chapters in the history of the Second World War, and left millions of Germans dead, and even more traumatized and disrooted. It was a genocide on the Eastern German population and culture.

By the way, all major German cities were originally built on star fortresses (Starforts).

If you go to the East, you can still find German manors and castles in supposedly Slavic Estonia, and many Estonians still speak German.

German history has been falsified beyond recognition.




Estonian Manor​
It is said that Estonia is influenced by German culture, but it can be assumed that Estonia was German for a long time until the Slavs and Germans mixed. Even after that, when the Germans made up only a small percentage of the Baltic population, they still dominated culturally.

Look at the architecture of Tallinn as an example of Hanseatic fame. It has the oldest European pharmacy. And who founded the pharmacy? It was Baltic Germans.

Polish ethnographer Professor Jan Bystron discovered that many Polish names were originally German. Even German noblemen who settled in Poland often allowed their names to be changed. Such processes make the assignment of today's territories to a past culture highly complicated.

*Vatican, Fascism and the Wars of Religion


*
Cardinal Secretary of State Eugenio Pacelli (future Pius XII) signs the Reich Concordat on behalf of Pope Pius XI on July 20, 1933​
The two World Wars must be seen as a strategy of the Vatican to finally win the old conflict between Catholics and Protestants. While the ideology of fascism was partially rooted in noble goals (referring to, for example, _Revolt Against the Modern World: Politics, Religion, and Social Order in the Kali Yuga_ by Julius Evola) the movement was itself a force of the Kali Yuga, as all social movements tend to eventually degenerate in the age we are in, no matter the original intentions. Unfortuantely, just like communism/socialism, fascism was a psy-op by the Elites. The plan was to create a clash between socialism and fascism to destroy European and Russian culture and history. Not only so-called "progressive", but also conservative movements are controlled by the Powers That Be, even if they start with good intentions.

The ideology of fascism was rooted in the desire to bring back the Old Order, and fight against the cultural degeneration, symbolized by democracy, modern politics, atheism, materialism, nihilism, equal rights, freemasonry-inspired human rights (instead of law of nature), and devolution of both the masculine and female nature. The Old Order was represented by the monarchies.

_“Kingship was the supreme form of government, and was believed to be in the natural order of things. It did not need physical strength to assert itself, and when it did, it was only sporadically. It imposed itself mainly and irresistibly through the spirit.”_
- Julius Evola, Revolt Against the Modern World​The turning point where the New Order replaced the Old was the French Revolution, which had overthrown the old ideals that Fascism eventually tried to bring back into the world.

And indeed, the usual suspects managed the fascist movement, like the jesuit- and hebrew-controlled Vatican. The Two World Wars were part of a long-planned plot to finally annihilate the remnants of Germania, the heart of 17th Century Protestantism (originally a conservative movement). Prussia was the last Protestant stronghold, and the Allies celebrated their victory over Protestantism with annihilating Prussia alltogether by giving it to Poland. It took a long time, until 1990, to finalize this process in the "Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany", and this Treaty was still a compromise for the PTB, because they know that the German Reich never officially surrendered, so all laws regarding Germany from 1945 onwards are legally void. Legal constructs are important to the Elites, because only with the explicit consent are they allowed to do what they do, otherwise spiritual laws would be violated, which creates a lot of "unnecessary" (for them) karma.

"_Now Luther has lost the war_."
- Pope Benedict XV, after the end of the First World War.

_"Adolf Hitler, son of the Catholic Church, died while
defending Christianity."_
- Francisco Franco, May 3, 1945​
Needless to say, the history of Martin Luther was written by the victors of the Reformation Wars, and we will never know who Luther was, and if he really existed. But in the 20th Century, Luther represented protestantism, so Pope Benedict refered to this century-long war.

The following is an excerpt from the book "Mit Gott und den Faschisten - Der Vatikan im Bunde mit Mussolini, Franco, Hitler und Pavelic" (_With God and the Fascists_) by Karlheinz Deschner:

The first service that the ex-Socialist Mussolini rendered to the Holy See was a financial one. In fact, he saved the Banco di Roma, to which the Curia and several of its prelates had entrusted large sums of money, from bankruptcy by stepping in with about 1.5 billion lire at the expense of the Italian state. (...)​​Since the reorganization of the Banco di Roma, the Italian bishops, including the Pope, began to sing the praises of Mussolini. (...)​​After Mussolini had reached his goal with the help of the Pope, the Pope was also to reach his with the help of Mussolini. (...)​​Francesco Nitti, former professor of finance & former prime minister of the Italian government said: _"But what has the Vatican actually got now? A very small territory, but the recognition as a sovereign state. Moreover, it has received a sum that is unique in the history of the Church ... the capital of a World Bank"_. (...)​​Catholicism became state religion, church marriage became equal to civil marriage, divorce became impossible, religious education became the foundation and crowning glory of public education in all elementary and secondary schools. Anti-church books, newspapers and films were banned, and criticism and insults to Catholicism were made punishable. Yes, the state sucessfully harmonized all its legislation with canon law.​​Of all the concordats (treaty between the Holy See and a state that was binding under international law) that Pius XI had concluded until then (with Latvia in 1922, with Bavaria in 1924, with Poland in 1925, with Lithuania in 1927), the concordat with fascist Italy was the most favorable for the Curia. As Francesco Nitti wrote, it extinguished two centuries of internal development and abolished the country's spiritual independence.​​In general, the books of the Italian elementary schools at that time consisted of one third of catechism (instruction in the fundamental questions of the Christian faith) and prayers, and two thirds of glorifications of fascism and war, which was soon to be provoked. Just as the Vatican in Italy paved the way for the Mussolini dictatorship by eliminating the Catholic party, so it did in Germany, through (Franz von) Papen, (Ludwig) Kaas and the dissolution of the Zentrumspartei, the oldest Catholic party in Europe, it gave Hitler unlimited power. In return, he was expected to give the same concessions as Mussolini.​​This was clearly indicated by the papal nuncio in Berlin, Cesare Orsenigo, who openly rejoiced in Hitler's seizure of power. (...) On January 30, Hitler was appointed Chancellor of the Reich at Papen's suggestion. Hindenburg had only overcome his reservations because Papen assured him that the actual head of the government would be himself, the Vice-Chancellor. When Kaas won his faction's vote for the Enabling Act, he quickly left for Rome. (...)​​On April 10, Papen and Hermann Göring appeared at the Vatican, where, as the press reported, they were received with great honor and Pius XI was very impressed by them. The Pope also remarked, writes Papen, how delighted he was to see at the head of the German government a personality who fought uncompromisingly against communism and Russian nihilism in all its forms. On April 20, on Hitler's birthday, Kaas sent sincere blessings and the assurance of unwavering cooperation. And soon the Concordat with Hitler's Germany was presented to the amazed world.​​"_According to its timing, content and official episcopal interpretation, the Concordat encouraged crimes and criminals, morally defamed every determined opposition, legitimized the National Socialists to count themselves among the "state powers on the side of order (...), and led the Catholic people into the mass grave to secure the Hitler dictatorship._" - Johannes Fleischer​

*Pan-Germanism 


*
Distribution of German dialects in 1908​
Were the conflicts that led to World War I related to invisible forces that divided the Germans? How large was the German territory in 1600, and were the people in the German-speaking world somehow politically united? How old was the German Reich really?

Did anyone try to prevent the Germans from remaining in unity, which eventually led to all the divisions we see in the 19th century?

What role did Austria-Hungary play? What was the true role of the German Confederation after the Congress of Vienna in 1815 and what really happened in the Napoleonic Wars that led to them? Where did the idea of Pan-Germanism (Greater Germany) come from? Were the two world wars the last parts of a centuries-long extermination process against the German Reich?

Did the Germans really invade the Slavic countries in the East during colonialism, or was it the exact opposite? Did the German Empire once border on Tartary (today Russia)?

Why, according to mainstream historians, did pan-Germanism only begin during/after the Napoleonic Wars? Was the centuries-old peace between the kingdoms of Central Europe destroyed by the Napoleonic Wars? Is it possible that there was unity among the peoples without the need for a central government?

I suggest that all political structures that existed before Napoleon were in practice a united and greater Germany, and that everything that happened after 1815 was in reality the result of Napoleon's destruction of that unity. ("Napoleon" as a code word for whatever really happened, as Napoleon is most likely a fake and never existed).

The German Revolution of 1848 was the nationalists' attempt to restore the old way of life of the German kingdom.


*Atlantis and the Second World War 


*​
The Atlantis researcher Jürgen Spanuth introduced the idea that Atlantis was originally located in the North Sea, with today's Heligoland as the last remnant of the huge island kingdom. According to Spanuth, the Atlanteans were immortalized as "Hyperboreans" in Greek mythology.

Churchill's hatred against the genetic connection of the Germanic tribes with the "gods" of Hyperborea and Atlantis led to the total destruction of Heligoland.

In 1928, Hitler and Goebbels visited the most northern island of Germany. For the National Socialists, the destroyed fortifications stood for Germany's lost global ambitions and the shameful treatment by the Allies. Himmler was obsessed with the idea that these were the visible remains of an Aryan Atlantis, the birthplace of the German race.

The complete destruction of Heligoland by the British in 1945 and 1947 was an attack on everything the island symbolized. The goal was to erase the connection to Atlantis from human memory once and for all.

Part 1: The Forgery Operation of the Jesuit Vatican
Part 2: The Forgery of Ancient Germanic History
_Part 3: _The 30-Years War and the Reformation Lie
Part 4: _Vatican, Fascism, Hanseatic League, Germania Magna_
Part 5: Genetic Heritage, Collective Amnesia, From Past to Present


----------



## windmilljoe (Oct 5, 2020)

My mother told me years ago, when we stayed in Gdansk (Poland) she could communicate in Dutch with elderly people, this was in the 1980's. This always stuck with me for some reason.

Then at the beginning of this year I had a conversation with a local (Netherlands) about dialect (I don't speak the local dialect) and that a friend of mine could use this dialect well in to Belgium and understand each other fully. This man told me that as a truck driver he could converse in his dialect well in to northern France. I find that really interesting.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm interested in how you might re-consider Marx-- insofar as he interpreted the German Revolution of 1848 in terms of class struggle? 

My take is that class struggle, like ethnic strife, is a very handy "anti-nationalistic" weapon. Since we're in the midst of a nationalist uprising in the USA, so many parallels are easy to draw. In my entire academic experience, nationalism was verboten, exept for the standard criticisms. Hardly surprising.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> I'm interested in how you might re-consider Marx-- insofar as he interpreted the German Revolution of 1848 in terms of class struggle?
> 
> My take is that class struggle, like ethnic strife, is a very handy "anti-nationalistic" weapon. Since we're in the midst of a nationalist uprising in the USA, so many parallels are easy to draw. In my entire academic experience, nationalism was verboten, exept for the standard criticisms. Hardly surprising.



In what way? I am not sure his idea adds up to scrutiny, and I doubt he is being taken seriously on that matter in academia. In 1848, the industrial society with workers and capitalists was still only an idea mostly. And by 1950, the industrialist age was already being replaced by the information age. He desparately tried to frame the Revolution of 1848 into his sick concepts.

Historical Materialism itself is a fraudulent concept, there is no proof that history can be understood as the eternal struggle between the workers and capitalists. Mainly because the entire concept of what Marx wrote about only started to emerge before his very eyes during his life in the 19th Century. Before the 19th Century, no one would have taken him seriously, because "producing goods" was such a small part of life. He ignored the entire known history of humanity and reduced it to production, an essential step in fostering materialism and nihilism. Marx was a psychopath, and his work overly complicated and incoherent.

I wrote about it on the old forum before, Marx had a sick mind. One of his fundamental claims was that capitalism eventually leads to communism, but at the same time he forcefully attacked capitalism. Thus he actually worked against his principle. If he had understood his own work, he would have become a capitalist.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 5, 2020)

This thread series is going in my personal archive.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In what way?



Actually, you might be surprised at how seriously Marx is taken in academia-- at least in my old wing. I'm sorry I forgot or didn't read your earlier writings on him. The revolution of 1848, in terms of your series, takes on new significance for me.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 5, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > In what way?
> ...



Unfortunately I haven't saved it.

I haven't looked deeply enough into the Revolution to write more currently. But when it comes to Marx, I simply ignore him. If Marx ignores the nationalist part of the Revolution, how can anyone take him seriously on this?

If he is being taken seriously, that wouldn't surprise me per se, as incoherent ramblings and academia fit perfectly.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 5, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> German history has been falsified beyond recognition.


What subjects/books (aside from those listed in these threads) do you recommend in researching and rediscovering the truth of the real german history? This is of particular interest to me and a primary reason why I am here.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 5, 2020)

Marx wasn't _that_ incoherent.  But I now look at him as "limited hangout"-- a term I learned on this forum. He certainly qualifies for "controlled opposition." Evidence: he got paid by the _New York Times_. He continues in these roles today.

In any case, as I've said in SH 1.0 and to you privately, I'm certain that we must understand what happened to Germany to understand our world today. Thanks for your efforts. Your English is superb, by the way.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 6, 2020)

In my ignorance, I always assumed that they bombed the crap out of the North because it represented their major ports, and it was the closest target to England.  You have now given
me something to think about.  Thank you for this information.


----------



## pushamaku (Oct 6, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Unfortunately I haven't saved it.



Found it 


			
				dreamtime said:
			
		

> The fundamental idea of Marxism in regards to our history is called "historical materialism".
> 
> This is the philosophy on which Marxism, and then Communism and Socialism, were built on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 6, 2020)

Somewhere, I have a reference to Marx having been an SIS/MI6 asset who was inserted into the plot with a specific agenda. I'm afraid I can't find it at the moment though, but maybe other members will know more than me.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for that. Hope you publish it when you run across it. To be clear: I don't want to derail the thread. My point is pretty simple: there was a Nationalist Revolution in 1848 and in the 1930s in Germany. Nationalism is the feared enemy of those pwers that destroyed Germany and basically turned it into a slave state. The U.S. is in the midst of a nationalist uprising. I believe its enemies are the same, too. Much to learn from this series. I pray history doesn't repeat.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 6, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> Nationalism is the feared enemy of those pwers that destroyed Germany and basically turned it into a slave state.



Personally I think it's the other way around. Nationalism was used as a weapon by TPTB in order to destroy not, just Germany, but many other places too.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 6, 2020)

Mystified by your reply, I am.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 6, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Somewhere, I have a reference to Marx having been an SIS/MI6 asset who was inserted into the plot with a specific agenda. I'm afraid I can't find it at the moment though, but maybe other members will know more than me.


As I understand it Marx died before MI6 was founded, but I may have a couple files of what you are referring to.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> As I understand it Marx died before MI6 was founded, but I may have a couple files of what you are referring to.



That's why I said "SIS/MI6." That wasn't exactly the information I had in mind, but it's interesting nevertheless, thank you for taking the time to find it. I'll see if I can dig out what I was referring to...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

Not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough:

_"It was and is no secret to those skilled in the study of political agents: even without the Prussian Minister of the Interior as his brother, Marx’s curriculum vitae would lead to this conclusion at first glance. For a private citizen, Marx had a remarkable number of contacts with important contemporary political figures... From the ruling circles, Marx was praised for his deeply thought-out critique of capitalism. Starting out his spying career as the closest friend of theologian Bruno Bauer, Marx suddenly became the editorial director of the Rheinische Zeitung in Cologne, funded by the prime minister Ludolf Camphausen, who later promoted him to work in his ministry. Marx’s theories were directed against well-known targets among the early socialists. Marx and his cronies began by infiltrating Weitling’s Confederation of Craftsmen, and later undermined the First International. Spokesmen of the labor movement found his theories useless, and only Bismarck’s adoption of the Socialist Law allowed Marx to win influence over the social democracy. Upon his arrival in England, Karl Marx joined a partnership with David Urquhart, an agent of the British crown, and they became involved in agitation against Russia, which was threatening the global interests of the British.

"British agents in the Caucasus organized the resistance of the Circassians and other peoples of the Caucasus against their subjugation by the Russians, and it was these British agents who brought “Marxism” to the area. Eventually, Stalin rose to power in Tbilisi and Baku by working with the network of British agents and fellow travelers originally constructed by David Urquhart and his successors, who were provided with the works of Marx and Engels, and appeared as Communists."_ _Source_


----------



## Endo-Aryan (Oct 7, 2020)

Excellent post, thank you. Someone posted the Atlantiss Edda and Bible in one of the installments, have you read that? What do you think of the theory that Atlantis was in the Atlantic ocean? I think it's plausable for a few reasons. One is the underwater ruins off Florida and Cuba. See Bimini road and the Cuban pyramid. Another is the concentration of star fortresses along the east coast of the US, from NY to Florida. The last is the area of strange incidents known as the Bermuda triangle. I suspect the pyramids and similar structures are ether-harvesting technology and the Atlanteans have been credited as pyramid builders. If Atlantis had pyramids and sunk underwater, perhaps those buildings are still interacting with the surrounding ether which causes plane instruments to malfunction. Although tiny Heligoland being bombed in 1950 is also extremely suspicious.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > German history has been falsified beyond recognition.
> ...


Not OP but this is also of interest to me. Someone linked the Atlantis Edda and Bible by Hermann Wieland in one of the earlier thread's comments and I'm halfway through it. It refers to other researchers that you could look into. There was a mention of the legend and prophecy of the battle of the birkenbaum/birch tree. Unfortunately I am having difficulty finding much online.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 7, 2020)

Endo-Aryan said:


> Not OP but this is also of interest to me. Someone linked the Atlantis Edda and Bible by Hermann Wieland in one of the earlier thread's comments and I'm halfway through it. It refers to other researchers that you could look into. There was a mention of the legend and prophecy of the battle of the birkenbaum/birch tree. Unfortunately I am having difficulty finding much online.



This is what I was about to suggest as well for further research, as I can't add more than I already mentioned in my articles. But I first need to read it, as I have only recently discovered it.


----------



## veeall (Oct 7, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> If you go to the East, you can still find German manors and castles in supposedly Slavic Estonia, and many Estonians still speak German.



Actually, Estonia was very homogenous before WWII, about 90% of population being estonians - finnic people not slavs, during soviet times it dropped to 60%. Before WWII Hitler called out every Baltic German to emigrate to Germany, which fully happened. As for Hanseatic league, both Tallinn and Narva was bombed during WWII by Soviets assisted by Brits, Narva was completely destroyed. Both were Hanseatic towns. 

There's a tendency to discard the existance of finnic people who at one time may have consisted the majority of people in eastern parts of Russia.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



veeall said:


> eastern parts of Russia


Sorry, i meant western parts of Russia - Ingeria, Karelia, Votes etc. Sorry for this bit of OT.


----------



## davtash (Oct 8, 2020)

A truly excellent thread, more on  Marx please


----------



## Ilmarinen (Oct 8, 2020)

veeall said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > If you go to the East, you can still find German manors and castles in supposedly Slavic Estonia, and many Estonians still speak German.
> ...




Äitä veeall, you beat me to it!

Personally I think it is more logical that Finnic peoples resided and influenced all Northern Europe, Russia, Asia and even Americas all the way down to South America. I wrote about this in SH 1.0.  Russia is still full of scattered finnic nations and tribes, most disappeared now, you find them still in North and South Americas, Pacific islands, Japan & Korean. Original Lithuanin language which is now all but disappeared (about 100 people speak it) is almost identical with old Finnish. Tartary and finnish are very close as well, dialects of Finnish.  

Maybe later I open a full thread about this because it really is so fascinating subject but right now I just leave few drops due to time restraint I have.  We may consider the following.  To me its clear WW1 & 2 were aggression by the Abrahamic forces to destroy the people and memory of the old world / Old paradigm.  Germany was in good process RE-creating a modern version of the old wold identity which they had lost at some point in Stolen History. Stolen by Abrahamic forces which came with Agriculture from down South with masse.

Finnic language is so complex and naturally forming creative language it must be older than so called Indo-European languages which seem to me very un-creative.  They were called Turanian before and I think that especially occultists at Nazi leadership recognised Turanian as old culture. Important in Theosophy as well.  They had their own cosmology explained in heavily edited Kalevala, national epic of Finns. It is not so far of WORLD-ICE theory which Nazis studied and wanted to make a new cosmology for Germans after the war. They also were going to replace Christianity with Wodanism or similar.  Now that would not make the chosen people happy at all!!! After all, they have relied christianity as a mind control weapon since its creation.

Had Axis powers won the war or not lost it, we now would have different competing cosmology with Christian Heliocentrism which requires its worshipper to believe it and I dont think that Abrahamic forces would win that competition in minds and hearts of people because Heliocentrism comes with submission of senses and will.  In the end, this is a question of individual vs collective. Individual can observe details, connect dots, see patterns, make hypothesis and conclusions. Collective can not, it has one overreaching programme or OS (Abrahamic religions) serving predetermined purpose of existence which is to serve blindly as a slave.

Nazis did expeditions to at least to both poles, Himalaya, Ireland and Karelia. They collected old original data and spoken (in Karelia they sung) stories about this lost civilisation. They collected artifacts and technology they can find. They knew that the history was stolen from Nordic peoples by the Southern Abrahamic warlords so they were looking for lost history and identity, lost cosmology. 

C.G.E Mannerheim did 2 year expedition to Asia (1906-1908) to map the area and people. His memoirs are heavily edited but if you know what you are reading it is clear Mannerheim was doing exact the same thing, tracking Finnic lost pass. He measured over 3000 heads, recorded stories of the people he found and described (recently changed?) terrain / geography / scenery which he describes as of something that went through an apocalypse.  He sent thousands of artefacts, books etc to Finns-Ugric Society in Helsinki. He was commissioned by Tsar Nicholas II, He met Dalai Lama and other important people during his entourage.

Nordic mind was interested basically in everything that the Abrahamic winners / rulers despise. Vibration, healing, unseen, cymantics, self-betterment, positive ethnocentrism,  morals instead of dogma, generational memory, levitation and other "exotic" energy and electro-magnetic technologies hidden by Vatican.  

Oh, one more thing, Germany used Swastika as a symbol when Nazis came to power, Swastika had been a national symbol for Finns before Nazis and it still is today although ZOG has almost managed to erase it from all official use.

To me it is interesting to see that now 100 years later the Nordic way will have once again a chance but it wont happen without re-set and this Abrahamic lala-land must break into multipolar world where each race can thrive. Right now thriving is denied from Nordic people.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 8, 2020)

Ilmarinen said:


> To me its clear WW1 & 2 were aggression by the Abrahamic forces to destroy the people and memory of the old world / Old paradigm. Germany was in good process RE-creating a modern version of the old wold identity which they had lost at some point in Stolen History. Stolen by Abrahamic forces which came with Agriculture from down South with masse.





With the addition that at the beginning of the 20th century, much of the true memories had already been irrevocably lost. The original attempt to recreate the past was the time after 1600, which I had shown in my previous articles and for which I have identified the 30-Years War as the original conflict.

The Old World was lost sometime between 1600 and 1800, imho. Truly remarkable. There are still people alive today with some kind of indirect connection to tthese times, although we are slowly approaching the point where the past has been completely lost. The last generation, imho, with a spiritual connection to the Old World were the people living in the beginning of the 20th Century. That's where the motivation for fascism came from.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Oct 8, 2020)

In my humble opinion
The Old World last settlers survived into the beginning of 20th century
and erected many of our grand architects that resembles of those from 17th-19th century.

After the WW1 and WW2 the last settlers of the The Old World became crippled by the fact that you've written here dreamtime,
the tools the settlers used now got into the hands of the elected few and our freedom to power and creativity until today has become endlessly limited artificially.

Language is key to understand the whole picture
and I look forward to become the words of your research Ilmarinen.

Thanks and take your time doing something that brings joy and happiness to your daily life!


----------



## torgo (Oct 10, 2020)

In this video, this guy goes through some pages with translations of an old 16th century book about Holy Roman Emperor Charles V. I thought it was interesting that one of the pictures was in or around Havana (Cuba i'm assuming) where the native were cannibals, and where the Empire's soldiers were. So, interesting that the Holy Roman Empire went all the way to the Caribbean and if that really happened, what else don't we know about it? Maybe the official story of the HRE is vastly different from the truth.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2020



torgo said:


> In this video, this guy goes through some pages with translations of an old 16th century book about Holy Roman Emperor Charles V. I thought it was interesting that one of the pictures was in or around Havana (Cuba i'm assuming) where the native were cannibals, and where the Empire's soldiers were. So, interesting that the Holy Roman Empire went all the way to the Caribbean and if that really happened, what else don't we know about it? Maybe the official story of the HRE is vastly different from the truth.



my mistake, no, not in Havana - the guy said that but was reading the word "humana". But that page does mention "Indians"


----------



## Oracle (Oct 11, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Read part 3 here
> 
> *Churchill and the Hanseatic League
> View attachment 890 View attachment 892
> ...


Fantastic work @dreamtime .
I am going to download them all to read offline (in depth) and will come back again to comment.


----------



## EastGhostCom (Oct 11, 2020)

The structures look melted to me.  Damage appears reminiscent of Directed Energy Weapons.  See Paradise Lost youtubes by APlanteTruth.  JON LEVI youtubes talk about molten rock.  I bet "they" have an otherworldly weapon.  All Fortean evidence points to this.  Interesting the molten rock found under WTC during cleanup.  Interesting the US Army report of Dreden, particularly the 1,600 degree underground flash-boil of the bodies, not cowering, not hunkering or shielding from heat, but instead insta-fried, as if blasted by microwave energy attack.  All clothing and hair intact, incompatible with fire or normal conflagration.  See also every picture of bodies on streets of Dresden:  ALL still have hair, clothing intact, also completely incompatible with fable of firestorm, etc.  There may have been bombings, may have been blasts and fires, but the bulk of the damage was done with something else entirely -- same with WTC, same with OKC, same with Pentagon, same with Paradise "wildphyres", same with Canada "wildphyres", same with Oz "wildphyres".  Notice the uncanny similarity of high-weirdness in how the buildings are molten / turned into ash, yet trees immediately adjacent are nearly picture-perfect, untouched by fire or "heat".  Look at the evidence with fresh mind, using DEW microwave weaponry instead of cannonballs, or dropped bombs...  Lots more on conspira.org -- see also MINOS project of Brookhaven Natl Labs, a through-solid-earth weapon; Fermilab involved; CERN involved.  Dr Judy Wood has lots of info on John Hutchison Effect and more.  It appears magic and myth until you realize the hard science involved...waaay ahead of what hardly anybody knows or even imagines.

BELOW -- CLOTHING INTACT, HAIR UNBURNED, SKULL SPLIT -- corpses not cowering from heat but instead appear insta-boiled as if hit by microwave directed energy weapons.  Incredible similarities to other DEW attacks including WTC (where "jumpers" reflexively leapt from the microwave-induced heating of their skin ---  listen to youtube of MELISSA DOI to hear a how a live person was microwaved to death on a 9/11 call.






BELOW -- All pics of all bodies in the streets of supposedly "firebombed" Dresden have all clothing and hair intact, unburned, completely inconsistent with massive conflagration but completely consistent with flesh-boiling of microwave directed energy weapons attacks.  Note also that tell-tale white smoke that everyone saw on 911 WTC, Pentagon, Paradise Cali "wildphyres", Oz "phyres", Canada "phyres" and so so so many other DEW-attack sites.  Don't miss the FETZER write-up about Senator Paul Wellstone's plane "crash", also appearing as another DEW attack...along with many other plane "crashes" (the crash killing E Howard Hunt's wife and 11 other Watergate investigators in Chicago, the "crash" kill Bev Eckert 911 loudmouth beautiful survivor who was suing to reopen investigation, threatened Obama in White House, then on her way home, boom, bap, down and out - Colgan flight 3407 I think it was; there are so many others).





BELOW -- More Dresden "firestorm" bodies, all clothing intact unburned.  What really wiped out all these people?  What boils water, burns flesh, kills from the inside without fire or impinged heat?  Microwaves.  Microwave Energy Weapons.  Rethink.  Reunderstand what a large part of Dresden actually was, according to the plain evidence.  Compare the toasted / darkened look of these corpses' hands (and their full clothing) with DEW-killed Iraqi soldiers, admittedly hit by US military directed energy weapons, find exactly the same damage.  There may have also been bombs and fires, but that is not what killed these many people, whose clothing is unburned, hair unburned, yet their flesh darkened, internal water / bodies insta-boiled.





BELOW -- DEW victims in IRAQ -- hair mostly unburned, clothing entirely unburned, yet flesh boiled / darkened / vaporized, as if cooked inside a microwave for too long.  To recreate for yourself, put a chicken drumstick wrapped in a kitchen towel in your microwave and zap it for 10 minutes.  Guaranteed it will come out with nearly identical hallmark microwave damage.









BELOW -- Cali DEW, tens of thousands of exactly similar examples exist online, particularly from APLANETRUTH youtube in his book PARADISE WILDFIRES -- ONLY THE HOUSES "BURNED", immediately adjacent trees, foliage, tinder completely untouched, unburned.  There may have also been "fires", but no normal fire can turn only houses (and all the metal and toilets inside) into cremated, powdered white ash.  That is the hallmark of Directed Energy Weapons.  There were over 3,000 toilets and latrines in each of the two WTC towers, but not a single one was found intact in anything other than micro-fine powder.  Yeah, two planes and some fire and jet fuel did all that....not.






BELOW -- DRESDEN, MOLTEN, RE-UNDERSTOOD AS PERHAPS SOME BOMB DAMAGE BUT MOSTLY DIRECTED ENERGY WEAPONS DAMAGE





_"The weapon can slay any being within the three worlds..."_
The Mahabharata, Sanskrit epic of ancient India

You Must Wake Up to this military reality, or it will keep happening.
Tons more ConspiraOrg


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 11, 2020)

EastGhostCom said:


> The structures look melted to me.  Damage appears reminiscent of Directed Energy Weapons.  See Paradise Lost youtubes by APlanteTruth.  JON LEVI youtubes talk about molten rock.  I bet "they" have an otherworldly weapon.  All Fortean evidence points to this.  Interesting the molten rock found under WTC during cleanup.  Interesting the US Army report of Dreden, particularly the 1,600 degree underground flash-boil of the bodies, not cowering, not hunkering or shielding from heat, but instead insta-fried, as if blasted by microwave energy attack.  All clothing and hair intact, incompatible with fire or normal conflagration.  See also every picture of bodies on streets of Dresden:  ALL still have hair, clothing intact, also completely incompatible with fable of firestorm, etc.  There may have been bombings, may have been blasts and fires, but the bulk of the damage was done with something else entirely -- same with WTC, same with OKC, same with Pentagon, same with Paradise "wildphyres", same with Canada "wildphyres", same with Oz "wildphyres".  Notice the uncanny similarity of high-weirdness in how the buildings are molten / turned into ash, yet trees immediately adjacent are nearly picture-perfect, untouched by fire or "heat".  Look at the evidence with fresh mind, using DEW microwave weaponry instead of cannonballs, or dropped bombs...  Lots more on conspira.org -- see also MINOS project of Brookhaven Natl Labs, a through-solid-earth weapon; Fermilab involved; CERN involved.  Dr Judy Wood has lots of info on John Hutchison Effect and more.  It appears magic and myth until you realize the hard science involved...waaay ahead of what hardly anybody knows or even imagines.



Also lots of trees still standing in the fotos about WW2 Hamburg.


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 11, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Also lots of trees still standing in the fotos about WW2 Hamburg.



We saw the same with the Australian fires I think it was. All buildings burned to the ground but the surrounding trees right next to all the houses  somehow escaped the fires.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 11, 2020)

EastGhostCom said:


> BELOW -- DRESDEN, MOLTEN, RE-UNDERSTOOD AS PERHAPS SOME BOMB DAMAGE BUT MOSTLY DIRECTED ENERGY WEAPONS DAMAGE



Good points, but that's Hamburg Eilbek. I have lived a couple streets away and the area still feels dead today. I think the primary goal was to destroy some kind of energy field when they targeted the buildings.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 13, 2020)

When you remove something hot from an oven, you don't do it with your bare hands, you use a cloth. Human flesh has a much lower melting point than cloth. If you do accidentally touch the hot thing in the oven you don't burst into flames, your skin deforms and shrivels.

If you were in the centre of a fire-storm caused by incendiary bombs, your skin and hair would probably deform and shrivel, but your clothing would only scorch. It seems to me that this is what would be expected from the intense external heat.

Perhaps there are some fire-fighters amongst us who could clarify this?


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have been in a gas flare situation.
The very rapidly moving flame front moved across my face faster than it could register.
The only damage was singed off eyelashes and eyebrows, a bad suntan and the very front of my fringe was singed off.
My eyes closed even faster than the flame front was moving as they were completely unaffected.
As a baker I can confirm a cloth usually pure cotton used to remove bread pans from the over gets hot but does not ignite whereas my skin reacts instantly to the same heat stinging and reddening and the layers of fat an oil in the skin retain the heat which is why cooling a burn down as quickly as possible is desirable as it removes the heat and lessens the damage. It took two hours and four ice packs to remove all the heat from my face.

In a firestorm the things that kill people are the super heated air which is impossible to breath in and the extremely quick removal of the breathable air into the storm thus people die very quickly.
The firestorm effect burns through the available fuel very very quickly turning it to heat and ashes. This means it can only survive as a storm by moving fast by heating the still unburnt fuel around to its ignition point
Once that point is reached it is consumed almost instantly .
Once all the majority is consumed the storm fades leaving small fires where pockets of fuel remain.


----------



## Armin Hammer (Oct 13, 2020)

Is the link for part 5 a broken link or just a place holder for the future?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 13, 2020)

Armin Hammer said:


> Is the link for part 5 a broken link or just a place holder for the future?



I will publish the last part during the next days.


----------



## mifletzet (Oct 16, 2020)

https://www.britam.org/Edom/EsauGermany.html
https://www.britam.org/EdomGermany.html


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 16, 2020)

@mifletzet  Perhaps you would be kind enough to spare us a few words regarding the point you are trying to make, rather than just posting untitled pictures and expecting people to read other web pages.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 29, 2020)

Ilmarinen said:


> Nordic mind was interested basically in everything that the Abrahamic winners / rulers despise. Vibration, healing, unseen, cymantics, self-betterment, positive ethnocentrism, morals instead of dogma, generational memory, levitation and other "exotic" energy and electro-magnetic technologies hidden by Vatican.



Civilization of the "gods" came from the north pole (hyperborea) and intermingled with natives, and they went south into america and europe. later they went eastwards into asia. the last symbol of the civilization of the gods was Atlantis, possibly the cultural center.

Since Jerusalem is directly on the south pole in the old mappa mundis, I wonder whether the Hebrew tribes actually came out of the south pole originally. In the sense of polar opposites, Nordics = Light, Hebrews = Darkness.

The fact that all high culture amd knowledge came from the north is one of the best kept secrets.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 29, 2020)

When I listen to jazz, I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 31, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In the sense of polar opposites,



The Vedas (NOT the Slavic Aryan stuff,)  describe Mount Meru at the north pole and Mount Sumeru a the south pole. The associations are as you describe above.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 2, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > German history has been falsified beyond recognition.
> ...



havent read them but this is what someone recommended:


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 12, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Unfortuantely, just like communism/socialism, fascism was a psy-op by the Elites. The plan was to create a clash between socialism and fascism to destroy European and Russian culture and history.


I don't think so. To stop the communism/socialism inacted by the PTPB and prevailing throughout Europe, the Vatican (probably) made a counter-action to prevent its distruction. The fascist movement was not seen in a good light by the monarchy, which had to deal with the situation because outnumbered. The House of Savoy (House of Savoy - Wikipedia) created the Kingdom of Italy through military conquest because acted as an agent for those who were interested in the control of the mediterranean route (Gibraltar-Malta-Suez). The Second Italian War of Indipendence (Second Italian War of Independence - Wikipedia) - of slavery, I would say - began on April 26, 1859 while the construction of the Suez Canal began on April 25, 1859 (Suez Canal - Wikipedia). The obstacle was in the middle, the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies (Kingdom of the Two Sicilies - Wikipedia). This is why Mussolini talked about the "crudele Albione" (aka cruel Britain), the real enemy in that period and the common enemy with Germany.

But the Vatican finally succeeded in its objective allying with the USA through the "Black Hand", present in Eastern America with its accolites, and backstabbing the fascist movement and subsequently Germany. This agreement  brought to the Allied invasion of Sicily (Allied invasion of Sicily - Wikipedia). The Savoy lost the crown but not their heads, while the ex-agent for the Vatican, Mussolini, was captured and hanged and he was subsequently blamed of all the things that happened, leaving everyone with a clear conscience.


----------



## Coulness (Dec 12, 2020)

I don’t remember where I first read this, I think it came up because of a meme I clicked on that had made me laugh, and then down the rabbit hole I went, as you do.



V for Victory
There is a fair amount of chat in some circles about Churchill having received guidance and advice from Crowley about managing the more esoteric elements of WWII, including these hand symbols, and the swastika.
Maybe not everyone’s cup of tea, but I found the concept pretty fascinating, and felt a ring of truth.


----------



## Worsaae (Dec 27, 2020)

Following this logic, it stands to reason that the BLM/Antifa "rock" symbol beats the scissors.


----------



## huskofahuman (Aug 28, 2021)

My personal thoughts on why they decided to go after Germany so hard was because Germany probably had the toughest warriors and soldiers in Europe, they are a hardy people.  Destroying Germany and then taking the strongest warrior nation into submission the infiltrators were able to begin the Kalergi Plan.  Rest assured if Germany was still armed right now there would be no migrant invasion anywhere in Europe. Germany also halted the original Rome's progress from taking over Europe, which was mostly controlled by the same usual powers that be.


Two other things i've heard over the years.  The German people are related to the Assyrians or are the Assyrian ancestors.

The Remarkable Identity of the German People

Some people also say the Germans are Scythians, the same article above claims both of those.

Here's a few videos on the subject.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NvKiR8CaXY_


_View: https://youtu.be/yxjbiVwL3OU_



TBH I haven't an opinion on the matter, I am part German though and it pisses me off what happened to them, but the same people have done this everywhere they go and to basically everyone.

Although if you look up Assyrians and Syrians and look at the images, there are quite a few people that look Germanic amongst them and could probably fit in to Germany fairly easy.



I can't Remember what video I watched recently, but basically I heard that the powers that be were actually behind the Axis at first and backing them to win but something happened that made them decide to switch. Can't remember exactly, I think it might have been that Hitler did some things that upset them and didn't like.   Who knows if this is true or not. If I can find the video again, i'll post it. Probably just BS tho.


Silveryou said:


> I don't think so. To stop the communism/socialism inacted by the PTPB and prevailing throughout Europe, the Vatican (probably) made a counter-action to prevent its distruction. The fascist movement was not seen in a good light by the monarchy, which had to deal with the situation because outnumbered. The House of Savoy (House of Savoy - Wikipedia) created the Kingdom of Italy through military conquest because acted as an agent for those who were interested in the control of the mediterranean route (Gibraltar-Malta-Suez). The Second Italian War of Indipendence (Second Italian War of Independence - Wikipedia) - of slavery, I would say - began on April 26, 1859 while the construction of the Suez Canal began on April 25, 1859 (Suez Canal - Wikipedia). The obstacle was in the middle, the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies (Kingdom of the Two Sicilies - Wikipedia). This is why Mussolini talked about the "crudele Albione" (aka cruel Britain), the real enemy in that period and the common enemy with Germany.
> 
> But the Vatican finally succeeded in its objective allying with the USA through the "Black Hand", present in Eastern America with its accolites, and backstabbing the fascist movement and subsequently Germany. This agreement  brought to the Allied invasion of Sicily (Allied invasion of Sicily - Wikipedia). The Savoy lost the crown but not their heads, while the ex-agent for the Vatican, Mussolini, was captured and hanged and he was subsequently blamed of all the things that happened, leaving everyone with a clear conscienc



Another video, it has some interesting Knights Templar/Teutonic Knights/Swastika Symbolism in it.


_View: https://odysee.com/@ShakingMyHead2:8/abaddon-rising-the-mithraic-mysteries:8_


----------



## theheir (Oct 2, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> our freedom to power and creativity until today has become endlessly limited artificially.
> .....
> Language is key to understand the whole picture


I think language can help and show the way, but finding our own power and freedom is the key, because when we find those, they will inevitably lead us to the same conclusions, values and creativity that the old world practiced and lived by.

What I'm saying is that we don't need to find our way to the old world like a detective.. instead we can start with the same basic principles (our own power and freedom) and invent it again.

Nothing that reflects eternal truths can't be lost or permanently hidden.


----------

